# Making Beneficial Tea (My Way)



## pute

I Think it is just as important to feed the Roots as well as the plant.  Therefore I brew/add beneficial tea every two weeks.  There are several different products out there, I use OG BioWar.  Have for years.  Doing this keeps the plant healthy, lush and vibrant.  It also helps protect the plant from Power Mildew, Mold and other Pathogens.  I simply would not grow without it or something similar.

First, have a fairly small grow.  So, I only brew enough for 20 or less plants.  Two tents, veg and flower.  Amount you need will depend on the size of your grow.

What you need:

1/2 gallon plastic pail or bucket
Air stone
Aquarium Pump







Here is a picture while brewing.  I will explain the sock over the side later.

How to make tea...

First, put 4 cups of water in the bucket. (64 oz)

Add one tea spoon of both the Root Pack and Foliar pack
Next also add one tea spoon of unsulphured Molasses and stir vigorously

OG BioWar






You can get this on line.  I can get you a discount if interested.

Next Take a small hand full of Alfalfa Meal and Worm Castings and put it  into an old sock.






Finally put the air stone in the bucket, hook it up to the aquarium pump and turn it on.  Also throw the sock over the side as shown above.
Now you are brewing tea.  Let this brew for 3 to 5 hours.  Notice how it foams up.

Once the tea has brewed it is time to water it in. Unhook the pump and remove the air stone.  Let things settle to the bottom and use a turkey baster to suck it out of the top of the tea(bucket).  I drench with 1 1/2oz/gal and drench it in.

Done, simple and you won't believe the results.


----------



## WeedHopper

Not to mention all the toe jam.


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## pute

Roster, you asked me to do this and now I am being made fun of......my feelings are really hurt. 

May not get over this for 4 or 5 seconds.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

I know I know not what I do
Thks much I will be asking you again about that brew


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Oh never making fun of you Bro, just having fun with you.


----------



## pute

I was having fun with Walt's wife. .....I was the 10....she told me.


----------



## bigsur51

do you check the ph of your brew?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Like Pennsylvania 6-5000


----------



## pute

bigsur51 said:


> do you check the ph of your brew?


Actually No, what difference would that possibly make?


----------



## pute

I do check the PH at run off and it isn't any different than the time before. And I PH before adding brew...do I don't think my pecker is gonna fall off.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

pute said:


> I do check the PH at run off and it isn't any different than the time before. And I PH before adding brew...do I don't think my pecker is gonna fall off.


----------



## bigsur51

pute said:


> I do check the PH at run off and it isn't any different than the time before. And I PH before adding brew...do I don't think my pecker is gonna fall off.




do I don’t?

what language is that?


----------



## pute

One you don't understand.  What you get for fargin with me.


----------



## pute

Do you PH your bath water before you get in and again when you get out?


----------



## bigsur51

pute said:


> Do you PH your bath water before you get in and again when you get out?



well crap , doesn’t everyone?


----------



## Bubba

I ph my peepee like measuring run off. I sprinkle up/down for seasoning.

You wouldn't believe the results. My urologist won't see me without a guard. You'd think I wasn't wearing a diaper or something! Geez.

Bubba


----------



## pute

The sky if falling, the sky is falling.  I actually started this thread to explain how to make tea.  But, the farging members on here turn everything into a party.  A bunch of unemployed o'l men with nothing else to do.  That is why I love it here so much.  The world sucks to much to take anything serious.  

I'm gonna go and PH this next.


----------



## WeedHopper

Looks like Pile needs to be in the compost pile.


----------



## Bubba

Actually, I'm looking up your foliar and root pack materials. I'm giving it a go.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba

pute said:


> The sky if falling, the sky is falling.  I actually started this thread to explain how to make tea.  But, the farging members on here turn everything into a party.  A bunch of unemployed o'l men with nothing else to do.  That is why I love it here so much.  The world sucks to much to take anything serious.
> 
> I'm gonna go and PH this next.



Now that's a load! 

Bubba


----------



## pute

Bubba said:


> Actually, I'm looking up your foliar and root pack materials. I'm giving it a go.
> 
> Bubba


If you go to the coupon box and put in Farmer you will get a discount.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

pute said:


> The sky if falling, the sky is falling.  I actually started this thread to explain how to make tea.  But, the farging members on here turn everything into a party.  A bunch of unemployed o'l men with nothing else to do.  That is why I love it here so much.  The world sucks to much to take anything serious.
> 
> I'm gonna go and PH this next.


Depends on what the beast ate the day before.


----------



## JoseyWales

pute said:


> I Think it is just as important to feed the Roots as well as the plant.  Therefore I brew/add beneficial tea every two weeks.  There are several different products out there, I use OG BioWar.  Have for years.  Doing this keeps the plant healthy, lush and vibrant.  It also helps protect the plant from Power Mildew, Mold and other Pathogens.  I simply would grow without it or something similar.
> 
> First, have a fairly small grow.  So, I only brew enough for 20 or less plants.  Two tents, veg and flower.  Amount you need will depend on the size of your grow.
> 
> What you need:
> 
> 1/2 gallon plastic pail or bucket
> Air stone
> Aquarium Pump
> 
> View attachment 277796
> 
> 
> Here is a picture while brewing.  I will explain the sock over the side later.
> 
> How to make tea...
> 
> First, put 4 cups of water in the bucket. (64 oz)
> 
> Add one tea spoon of both the Root Pack and Foliar pack
> Next also add one tea spoon of unsulphured Molasses and stir vigorously
> 
> OG BioWar
> 
> View attachment 277797
> 
> 
> You can get this on line.  I can get you a discount if interested.
> 
> Next Take a small hand full of Alfalfa Meal and Worm Castings and put it  into an old sock.
> 
> View attachment 277798
> 
> 
> Finally put the air stone in the bucket, hook it up to the aquarium pump and turn it on.  Also throw the sock over the side as shown above.
> Now you are brewing tea.  Let this brew for 3 to 5 hours.  Notice how it foams up.
> 
> Once the tea has brewed it is time to water it in. Unhook the pump and remove the air stone.  Let things settle to the bottom and use a turkey baster to suck it out of the top of the tea(bucket).  I drench with 1 1/2oz/gal and drench it in.
> 
> Done, simple and you won't believe the results.


Thank you


----------



## bigsur51

hey , shhhhh , all kidding aside , there were only two people in Denver that I would smoke weed from and Pute is one of them....his lemon Betty and Pineapple kush are killler weed....

yeah Bro , teas and all , keep on doing what you are doing , we used to have those harvest parties over at OP’s or Skitty’s and I would put your smoke up against any one of those growers


----------



## pute

Really...they grow shitty pot....ha ha


----------



## bigsur51

yeah , well just wait until I tell everyone at the Cabana.


----------



## pute

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , well just wait until I tell everyone at the Cabana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 277864


They don't like me anyway.....thinking they feel the same about you.  I will go back and check in if you will


----------



## pute

By the way OP grew good product, Skitty was a great grower but rushed to market so it was straw.  Tell them...I don't care.


----------



## bigsur51

pute said:


> They don't like me anyway.....thinking they feel the same about you.  I will go back and check in if you will




when I left I told d I c k man to wipe my account , I couldn’t get back in if I wanted to and , I don’t....I left and won’t ever go back.

I would not smoke Skitty’s weed , maybe OP....but they were not the only two growers at the harvest parties , several other growers showed up , their names escape me , but one dude in particular who I gave cuts to was right up there in growing excellent herbs.....excellent being no chemicals , he was into soil and knew how to make soil work for him..

and both you and I know , it is all in the genetics..I can be a mediocre grower but if I have the genetics , my weed will probably shine regardless of how I treat the plant..

anyway , don’t get the big head , there is always someone better and that is the way it should be , we provoke our fellow growers to exceed the norm , reach higher , come up with something better , looking for the Holy Grail

back on Topic

M y favorite tea for cannabis is worm castings , gentle but effectively feeds the plant ... what is yours?


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## Bubba

pute said:


> If you go to the coupon box and put in Farmer you will get a discount.


Thanks!

Bubba


----------



## giggy

i like red diamond and mint tea myself. honestly i have never used a tea for my plants.


----------



## Patwi

red diamond is good with fresh squeezed lemon


Tried 16 years ago of having a worm farm and collecting my own juice .. Used night crawlers and canadian reds in a 6ft oval water trough with bathtub drain inserted center. .. it worked but it just brings other creatures around .. roaches , coons, and rats .. which bring snakes. Maybe if enclosed with concrete floor it might be worth it


----------



## WeedHopper

My grandfather raised the big night crawlers. He would get the old chest freezers out of the dump and make worm beds out of them. Those Chest Freezers worked great.


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## WeedHopper

Cool video.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

pute said:


> I Think it is just as important to feed the Roots as well as the plant.  Therefore I brew/add beneficial tea every two weeks.  There are several different products out there, I use OG BioWar.  Have for years.  Doing this keeps the plant healthy, lush and vibrant.  It also helps protect the plant from Power Mildew, Mold and other Pathogens.  I simply would grow without it or something similar.
> 
> First, have a fairly small grow.  So, I only brew enough for 20 or less plants.  Two tents, veg and flower.  Amount you need will depend on the size of your grow.
> 
> What you need:
> 
> 1/2 gallon plastic pail or bucket
> Air stone
> Aquarium Pump
> 
> View attachment 277796
> 
> 
> Here is a picture while brewing.  I will explain the sock over the side later.
> 
> How to make tea...
> 
> First, put 4 cups of water in the bucket. (64 oz)
> 
> Add one tea spoon of both the Root Pack and Foliar pack
> Next also add one tea spoon of unsulphured Molasses and stir vigorously
> 
> OG BioWar
> 
> View attachment 277797
> 
> 
> You can get this on line.  I can get you a discount if interested.
> 
> Next Take a small hand full of Alfalfa Meal and Worm Castings and put it  into an old sock.
> 
> View attachment 277798
> 
> 
> Finally put the air stone in the bucket, hook it up to the aquarium pump and turn it on.  Also throw the sock over the side as shown above.
> Now you are brewing tea.  Let this brew for 3 to 5 hours.  Notice how it foams up.
> 
> Once the tea has brewed it is time to water it in. Unhook the pump and remove the air stone.  Let things settle to the bottom and use a turkey baster to suck it out of the top of the tea(bucket).  I drench with 1 1/2oz/gal and drench it in.
> 
> Done, simple and you won't believe the results.


You give this special drink to all your plants In both tents whatever stage they are in?


----------



## IslandGrown77

Hey guys, New blood in here….But an old grower..

I am here looking for a finishing tea (bloom booster), due to my flower teas not getting above 420ppm… So far, the best one I’ve been able to find has frass, castings, molasses, hi- phosphate bat guano.

Do you guys have any other ingredients that may be useful? Or maybe something to drop?

I have fully switched to brewing my own tea, as it’s waaay too expensive running bottled stuff.

And, I just have to say, this is a very entertaining thread…. Love your style…

Islander.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol

pute said:


> I Think it is just as important to feed the Roots as well as the plant.  Therefore I brew/add beneficial tea every two weeks.  There are several different products out there, I use OG BioWar.  Have for years.  Doing this keeps the plant healthy, lush and vibrant.  It also helps protect the plant from Power Mildew, Mold and other Pathogens.  I simply would not grow without it or something similar.
> 
> First, have a fairly small grow.  So, I only brew enough for 20 or less plants.  Two tents, veg and flower.  Amount you need will depend on the size of your grow.
> 
> What you need:
> 
> 1/2 gallon plastic pail or bucket
> Air stone
> Aquarium Pump
> 
> View attachment 277796
> 
> 
> Here is a picture while brewing.  I will explain the sock over the side later.
> 
> How to make tea...
> 
> First, put 4 cups of water in the bucket. (64 oz)
> 
> Add one tea spoon of both the Root Pack and Foliar pack
> Next also add one tea spoon of unsulphured Molasses and stir vigorously
> 
> OG BioWar
> 
> View attachment 277797
> 
> 
> You can get this on line.  I can get you a discount if interested.
> 
> Next Take a small hand full of Alfalfa Meal and Worm Castings and put it  into an old sock.
> 
> View attachment 277798
> 
> 
> Finally put the air stone in the bucket, hook it up to the aquarium pump and turn it on.  Also throw the sock over the side as shown above.
> Now you are brewing tea.  Let this brew for 3 to 5 hours.  Notice how it foams up.
> 
> Once the tea has brewed it is time to water it in. Unhook the pump and remove the air stone.  Let things settle to the bottom and use a turkey baster to suck it out of the top of the tea(bucket).  I drench with 1 1/2oz/gal and drench it in.
> 
> Done, simple and you won't believe the results.


64 Oz of water or 4 cups ???
( I’m going to try this, any other tips or updates ? ,
Also, I have been using Black Strap molasses for quite some time usually 1 Tbsp per gal H2o, generally 3-4 feedings 1/2 Gal per plant…seems to work well…you use 1 tsp to 64 Oz H20 for all your plants is that all you give your plants ? Does the other ingredients you use have sugars in them ? )
Thnx


----------

